

Amazon makes even temporary warehouse workers sign 18-month non-competes - tortilla
http://www.theverge.com/2015/3/26/8280309/amazon-warehouse-jobs-exclusive-noncompete-contracts

======
DiabloD3
No, what they have is an unenforceable clause that would not be worth the
trouble to enforce. They cannot stop people from getting basic labor jobs,
there is no proprietary training for taking things off a shelf and stuffing
them into a box and taping the box shut.

With the current political climate on HN recently, I expect to be downvoted
for my opinion, and I don't care. Congress needs to just pass a bill making
non competes illegal already. Slavery is over, indentured servitude is over.
We need to stop trying to bring it back.

~~~
xkcd-sucks
But really, how could Amazon enforce it? Do warehouse laborers update Linkedin
with their temp jobs? Does somebody besides the IRS maintain a database of
current jobs?

~~~
kjs3
Speculation (IANAL), but I would assume this isn't intended to dissuade Bob
the Picker out in the warehouse from jumping ship, it's disincentive for a
competitor opening a facility near an Amazon facility and attempting to
recruit a large number of Amazon drones to do similar work.

------
s73v3r
This is absolutely disgusting. All of these terms should be immediately struck
down. No company should be able to say squat about what you do when they're
not paying you.

